# Help, People who build boxes...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want to take the middle seat out of my boat, and put in one of these...










But I don't really want to drop $125 + shipping for it. Though If I built one myself I'd probably end up w/ half that or more in it anyway plus all the time of building it. $125 really doesn't seem that bad if you look at it that way.

What do the experts say? I know some of you have built speaker boxes.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Spend the money I have fiberglassed a few boxes and you will get carried away and it def is time consuming....do what you want but that 125 would be a easy choice for me lol 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the more I think about it, it's not that bad for what it is... carpeted and all. And it's built by the boat manufacturer for their boats so... it's good quality.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say it's worth $125.. unless you have most of the materials already laying around.. just to get marine grade wood would cost almost half that..


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Spend the money I have fiberglassed a few boxes and you will get carried away and it def is time consuming....do what you want but that 125 would be a easy choice for me lol


 
x3.....


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

are you going for the cupholders? or just the storage box


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well of course. Gotta have the cup holders. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Cup Holders | SeaSucker 


I have these all over my boat and the best thing ive evr done and you can keep the other seat plus you can get all kinds of other attachments to go with them and ive had them for going on 3 years and they still work great no rotting in the cups or anything


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Them are some pricey suction cups lol


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

but very much worth it those little cups will hold anything u throw at them I can hold 4 dive tanks one cup of about 8 full size off shore rods we built a bracket to hold the rods then just change it for the tanks and all kinds of other boat crap


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want the box AND cupholders.... I'm not just after cup holders. The box is what I'm after... but I want this one w/ the cup holders.

And tonka is right... why on earth pay $100 for a cup holder, when the box with them is $125...


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

cause these move allover the boat when ur fishin up front u move em in the back move em


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok well, I dont want suction cupholders all over my boat... And I wouldnt pay that for them anyway. So thanks but no thanks..


Oh, and BTW. Academy has the same thing for like $10. So....


My thread was about the box.... so let's get off the cup holder subject b/c that has nothing to with this thread or with what I was asking.


----------

